# My dog wont come near me..very upsetting



## Tigerlily (Jun 12, 2010)

He's hiding under the table and when I call him he doesnt move. I go over to him and he gives me a look but wont budge. He doesnt want to play, cried forever when my stepdad went into the shop (but didnt acknowledge me at all) and keeps walking infront of me. Whats up with him? He seems so moody, could it be because he had his jab last Monday, or is it just me?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Tigerlily said:


> He's hiding under the table and when I call him he doesnt move. I go over to him and he gives me a look but wont budge. He doesnt want to play, cried forever when my stepdad went into the shop (but didnt acknowledge me at all) and keeps walking infront of me. Whats up with him? He seems so moody, could it be because he had his jab last Monday, or is it just me?


How long have you had him what breed is he and how old is he.....

And he may associate you with the vet at the min...


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Is this just a recent thing? If he had his jabs last Monday i would not think its a result of that Has anything scared him at all in the last day or so ?


----------



## Tigerlily (Jun 12, 2010)

I've had him since he was an eight week old pup, it's come on very sudden- in the end I got him out by showing him I had a treat, but it seems he is starting to go under the table at a certain time each day- when it's quiet and nobody is paying that much attention to him, or when the children and my parents go up to bed and its just me downstairs. Maybe it's adolescense and he's a grumpy teen (he's 14 months old now so I think that's around the teen age, is it?) 
I didn't take him to the vet, though  I had to stay home while my stepdad took him because I had to revise for a maths exam  He is a CKCS tri colour, and hte vet said he's in perfect condition so I can't see how he'd be ill or anything :confused1: Maybe he's just having a funny five minutes


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Probably just being a stubborn teenager at the moment.


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

seems he is starting to go under the table at a certain time each day- when it's quiet and nobody is paying that much attention to him, or when the children and my parents go up to bed and its just me downstairs.

could be that after a busy day with lots of people moving about etc he is just having some peace and quiet...and giving you the space to do the same. if he is showing no signs of illness or separation problems....leave him to his peace and solitude.... he will come out again when he is ready!


----------



## Tigerlily (Jun 12, 2010)

Well okay..he seems to be more of a stubborn teen to me, like kaisa624 said  He better grow up soon lol


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

He will :thumbup: and all too soon you will be looking back wondering where it all went :lol:


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

Some dogs like to go into a cwtch as I call it. My old dog used to lay under the table so I put his basket under there. He did it all his life really. Like a chill out place for him. I would never force a dog to come out of anywhere they are hiding as this causes them to be aggressive. Just let him chill


----------



## woodwitch (Jun 1, 2010)

With my dogs it was always behind the sofa, they both had their own end x


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Even dogs need time out now and again. If he has had a busy day with children and lots of adults around he might just need to chill.
I would not worry about it. My dogs have a routine and Tilly will have a sleep at about 6 every night for about half an hour. Maybe its just his routine.


----------

